# Press Clutch to Start Message



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2013 RS is my 3rd 6M Cruze and I don't know if I have never done it before but if I "hit the ignition" b4 pressing the clutch in I see a message on my dash: "Press Clutch to Start with a little foot an clutch pedal" Is this normal? Never seen before this car!


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes it's normal. It's how you turn accessory mode on with a push button start.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Patman said:


> My 2013 RS is my 3rd 6M Cruze and I don't know if I have never done it before but if I "hit the ignition" b4 pressing the clutch in I see a message on my dash: "Press Clutch to Start with a little foot an clutch pedal" Is this normal? Never seen before this car!


I've seen those kinds of alerts before... Basically, the car doesn't want you to damage your car trying to start it with the clutch out.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Basically, the car doesn't want you to damage your car trying to start it with the clutch out.


You can't it will do nothing if you don't have the clutch depressed. but once you press it,it starts. Just never saw that message before.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you have a auto, it will say to press the brake. At least it does if you have a push to start model.


----------

